
Startup School 2013 – Live Stream - kevin
http://startupschool.org/watch.html
======
redindian75
Here is what i transcribed from the twitter image.

\----

11:00 (PST) - Phil Libin (Founder, Evernote)

11:30 (PST) - Dan Siroker (Founder, Optimizely)

12:00 (PST) - Ron Conway (Partner, SV Angel)

12:30 (PST) - Office Hours with Paul Graham & Sam Altman

======= LUNCH ===========

02:00 (PST) - Chris Dixon (Partner, Andreessen Horowitz)

02:30 (PST) - Diane Greene (Founder, VMWare)

03:00 (PST) - Balaji Srinivasan (Founder, Counsyl)

03:30 (PST) - Chase Adam (Founder, Watsi)

\--------BREAK-------

04:30 (PST) - Jack Dorsey (Founder, Square)

05:00 (PST) - Mark Zuckerberg (Founder, Facebook)

05:30 (PST) - Nathan Blecharczyk (Founder, AirBnb)

~~~
znowi
Thank you. It'd be nice to have this on the stream page.

------
Sukotto

      Hey guys come back for a sec.
    
      You didn't know it, but that was your y-combinator  
      interview.... you're in the next batch.
    
      -- pg to the codecombat team

~~~
gsaines
George from the CodeCombat team here. It was a crazy experience. Nick and I
were leaving the stage, I was thinking "okay, that went okay, hope we get an
interview!" When they called us back I thought we had biffed a mic transfer to
the next team. When we heard we were in this next batch, I couldn't even
believe it. Nick and I managed to keep it relatively cool on stage but we got
a little silly back stage. Still can't really believe it, and can't wait to be
a part of this cohort.

~~~
friendstock
Congratulations!

Just curious -- how is this different from RubyWarrior (which I enjoyed
playing)?

~~~
bigtunacan
It's JavaScript...

Seriously though; I had never heard of RubyWarrior; so thanks for that one
too!

------
mq
Today marks my 1300th day on Hacker News, without ever feeling compelled
enough to make a comment. That changes today having just seen the story of
Watsi, and the deeply honest, moving talk given by Chase Adam.

Watsi can't fail, you're right Chase. It's impossible. Thank you (and the
entire Watsi team) for being such an inspiration.

------
pearjuice
>Don't have Flash? Try the HTML 5 version.

 _clicks_. Is this some sort of joke? It opens a new page with _another_ Flash
player.

------
pg
Talks start at 11 am, with Phil Libin from Evernote.

~~~
mcphilip
I haven't found a schedule online for who's speaking at what time. Is that
available?

~~~
147
This just flew by on the stream's Twitter feed.

[https://twitter.com/alfongj/status/391617592407777280/photo/...](https://twitter.com/alfongj/status/391617592407777280/photo/1)

------
pvdm
Balaji Srinivasan had the most thought-provoking talk.

~~~
bcn
From his cousera class, a paper called "Regulation, Disruption, and the
Technologies of 2013" has more details.
[https://d396qusza40orc.cloudfront.net/startup%2Flecture_slid...](https://d396qusza40orc.cloudfront.net/startup%2Flecture_slides%2Flecture11-regulation-
disruption-technologies-2013.pdf)

------
turingbook
Will the videos and slides be put online thereafter? Where can I find the ones
in past years?

~~~
lelf
2012 is here [http://startupschool.org/2012/](http://startupschool.org/2012/)

------
spitfire
Will there be recordings of the videos available afterwards? ideally in some
format you can download and watch offline.

------
bruceb
Balaji Srinivasan lives in the richest, most technological advanced country in
the world and he is talking about exit. I am no fan of too much regulation but
sometimes it come in to existence for a reason because we live in a society
and need some rules in order to function better.

Hilarious how he shows SV eating other places and cites examples of companies
who are in existence because of the content created by others (Hollywood,
music industry etc).

~~~
chmod775
I didn't watch the stream but wait... Qatar and Luxemburg are not the most
technologically advanced, but Japan and Finland are not the richest countries.
I don't think the country you're talking about exists.

~~~
bruceb
You could argue how you measure it. US has the most worth clearly. On a per
person level tiny Luxemburg might have higher rate but clearly not the power
the US has/

------
mercora
is it just me or does the "Don't have Flash? Try the HTML 5 version." link
goes to just another flash player which doesnt work ? Also the "real" flash
player plays just some noise now. Again is it just me ?

~~~
yuvalyonigalor
nope i'm having the same problem. I think the event hasn't started yet though.

------
throwaway1979
If someone from startup school is following the comments, can u focus the view
on Balaji's slides? He has a lot of material on there.

------
austenallred
We've got a twitter list of attendees - direct links to it don't work
apparently, but you can find it from my profile
[https://twitter.com/austenallred](https://twitter.com/austenallred) (click on
lists - startup school 2013).

Ping me if you'd like to be added.

------
dhanush
Does anyone know if it will be available for download later on? I dont have
the bandwidth to watch live.

------
woodylondon
Just heard that the recordings will be put up like last year!

------
throwaway1979
Has the live stream started? I'm getting nothing here.

------
leelin
Is there a stream that includes 2 screens; video of both the speaker and the
slides? I remember previous years had it.

------
throwaway1979
The Office Hours/YC interview where PG decided to accept the team on the spot
was freakin epic!!!

------
jfoster
Is anyone capturing this somehow? I can't watch it now, but would really like
to see it later.

------
zindlerb
I am most excited about the office hours. The past open office hours have been
very enlightening.

------
co_pl_te
So bummed I couldn't make it in. Love that the talks are always live-streamed,
but there's something about being in a room with a bunch of awesome
individuals. Maybe next year.

------
sergiotapia
The stream is so slow and laggy. :/ Are there any mirrors?

------
karangoeluw
Does anyone know when the videos will be available? I missed the live
stream...

------
tyronerubin
video is here but a bit of a mess

[http://www.livestream.com/ctiasanjose/folder](http://www.livestream.com/ctiasanjose/folder)

------
stirno
Crazy registration line was crazy

------
dancecodes
why i need flash?

~~~
dancecodes
I set option HTML5 users and see: please download adobe flash player. Im
sorry. I would love flash...

